# Stream video files from computer to ipad



## DrPips (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm looking for an easy and free way to stream video files from my Windows 7 laptop to my new ipad. Most of the time, this would be within range of my wireless router, but if there is a way of doing it when out of range as well, on holiday etc, then that would be great. I have a lot of files so anything where the storage is limited may not be the best. Also, my internet speed is TERRIBLE at the moment, until BT infinity gets introduced in my area anyway. I'm talking max download speeds of 100kbs, upload about 30kbs.

Look forward to hearing your recommendations!

Dom


----------



## DrPips (Mar 6, 2010)

Bump.


----------

